# favorite recessed lights



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

Residential - Juno
Commercial - Whatever is speced


----------



## dieselram752 (Jan 23, 2008)

Lightoleer have been a decent can and trim to work with over the last 10 years.
No sharp edges,decent built in rx conn,no socket failures,trims fit tight to ceiling and stay that way,price is in line with most others.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I am trying to find a new recessed light, without springs to hold the trim on. Those springs are a PITA!


----------



## Zparme (Nov 11, 2010)

Has anyone here used halogen low voltage lamps? I seem to be finding a lot of good reviews compared to incandescent.


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

BIGRED said:


> I am trying to find a new recessed light, without springs to hold the trim on. Those springs are a PITA!


Really? Do you use a pencil? I've always found it to be a snap.


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

The springs are great as long as the material your working with is 1/2 inch. The thicker the material the more pain in the ass those springs are. Eventually i end up screwing the can in place one way or another if the material is too thick for the springs.

As for quality reno pots, my vote is for Juno have never had any major problems with them have worked well for me.

[edit:] Halo's are good as well good balance between quality/cost


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

Zparme said:


> Has anyone here used halogen low voltage lamps? I seem to be finding a lot of good reviews compared to incandescent.


We put in about 220 juno low voltage cans and they worked great, first time i've had used juno cans in this quantity. We did have 1 transformer failure when we lite up the house, but it was easily fixed once we got another transformer. The house looked pretty awesome when it was lite up. If they were a bit cheaper i'd seriously consider putting them in my house.


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

d-fi said:


> We put in about 220 juno low voltage cans and they worked great, first time i've had used juno cans in this quantity. We did have 1 transformer failure when we lite up the house, but it was easily fixed once we got another transformer. The house looked pretty awesome when it was lite up. If they were a bit cheaper i'd seriously consider putting them in my house.


Is the XFMR easily accessible from the opening?


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

RobTownfold64 said:


> Is the XFMR easily accessible from the opening?


As accessible as you can expect through a 4" hole  Comes apart good, the housing on the juno (can't remember the model #) is huge so there is lots of space on the inside so you can get tools in there if you need too. There is a decent amount of wire so i could do my connections outside of the can and put the new transformer in.


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

d fi is that an mr 16 bulb?


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

New construction lightolier hands down,look great,no ugly gap between trim and lamp, and no springs to deal with

Old work Halo or juno, Lightolier old work cans suck


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

danickstr said:


> d fi is that an mr 16 bulb?


Yup MR16


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Old work Juno's are my favorite. Plus they don't sell them at the HD. That by itself makes you look good to the customer.


----------



## Old man (Mar 24, 2010)

I like Lithionia for both new and remod work.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I like the HD brand that has the tiny little brackets that hold the can to the ceiling. I especially love it when a homeowner wants me to use them...


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Are you guys able to get Contrast stateside? These lights are absolutely my favourite and they are made in Canada with an extensive trim catalog. I put about 55 4" MR16 housings in my parents' house. Yeah 55. They are expensive but the quality is way superior to, say, Halo(which is still better than most garbage). They are made in Canada, just like my other favourite, Eurofase.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Are you guys able to get Contrast stateside? These lights are absolutely my favourite and they are made in Canada with an extensive trim catalog. I put about 55 4" MR16 housings in my parents' house. Yeah 55. They are expensive but the quality is way superior to, say, Halo(which is still better than most garbage). They are made in Canada, just like my other favourite, Eurofase.


We have used Contrast on 2 projects, about 60 fixtures each. The only complaint my guys have is the sharp edges. 
Used Eurofase on 1 project. Not impressed
Juno 44 and 44r are okay for drywall, whereas Lightoleer 300 are good for drywall and T-bar ceilings
Both Juno and Lightoleer retrofits work well, in non-insulated ceilings.
I have yet to find a good MR16 retrofit that works in an insulated ceiling.
Unfortunately, the number of incandescent pots we have installed is so low, that I dont have an opinion of them. I have been very lucky in that our customers have been willing to buy the better LV look


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

wcord said:


> We have used Contrast on 2 projects, about 60 fixtures each. The only complaint my guys have is the sharp edges.
> Used Eurofase on 1 project. Not impressed


The sharp edges did cut up my hands...but the speed that I was able to install them with(2000 series LV retrofit) was the best I've ever had and every single one was perfectly flush. Eurofase, haven't tried a lot of their stuff except 4" retros and they seemed a solid fit in the ceiling. What didn't you like about them? My only beef was having to waste time removing a screw to open the wiring compartment rather than just a clip.



> Juno 44 and 44r are okay for drywall, whereas Lightoleer 300 are good for drywall and T-bar ceilings
> Both Juno and Lightoleer retrofits work well, in non-insulated ceilings.
> I have yet to find a good MR16 retrofit that works in an insulated ceiling.
> Unfortunately, the number of incandescent pots we have installed is so low, that I dont have an opinion of them. I have been very lucky in that our customers have been willing to buy the better LV look


Lucky you, I've never tried Juno or Lightolier, no jobs I'm ever on spec that stuff and the company doesn't buy them normally. In these million dollar townhouses(22 of them) I've been doing lately there are hundreds and hundreds of potlights but no spec for brand/style/quality so _fabriqué en Chine_ "Premier" is what they get. I feel sad for the buyers of these new places.

Getting to install any of these "name brands" would be a big step up right now. The shop is full of mountains of boxes containing "Eagle Lighting" brand potlights barely worth the metal they're made with and transformers that cook in six months. Nevertheless I install what I'm provided


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Vintage Sounds said:


> The sharp edges did cut up my hands...but the speed that I was able to install them with(2000 series LV retrofit) was the best I've ever had and every single one was perfectly flush. Eurofase, haven't tried a lot of their stuff except 4" retros and they seemed a solid fit in the ceiling. What didn't you like about them? My only beef was having to waste time removing a screw to open the wiring compartment rather than just a clip.
> 
> Lucky you, I've never tried Juno or Lightolier, no jobs I'm ever on spec that stuff and the company doesn't buy them normally. In these million dollar townhouses(22 of them) I've been doing lately there are hundreds and hundreds of potlights but no spec for brand/style/quality so _fabriqué en Chine_ "Premier" is what they get. I feel sad for the buyers of these new places.
> 
> Getting to install any of these "name brands" would be a big step up right now. The shop is full of mountains of boxes containing "Eagle Lighting" brand potlights barely worth the metal they're made with and transformers that cook in six months. Nevertheless I install what I'm provided


Totally feel your disgust. We just finished roughing a million + house, with 85 Lite Line incandescent pots. The customer looked at all types and chose the dollar option rather than the look.
All of our resi work is for custom builts, so we have designers and the lighting store on our side. Plus, I informed our GC that i will not install pots from Rona or Home Depot.

I just dont like the way the Eurofase go together. I do like the concept that they and Contrast have, with the same fixture being used with the IC box option.

Guess we are just used to Junos and Lightoleers, plus my lighting salesperson at our lighting store is not hard on the eyes lol. Juno 44r and Lightolier 300MRSPX remodeler are really easy to install

Its too bad that homeowners can't see the difference that quality lights will make to the look of their house.
And really, what impact does and extra thousand or two for good pots, have on the overall cost

Home owners and builders will spent 10s of thousands on plumbing fixtures or 50k+ for cabinets, but try to get them to spend $50 for a pot and the wallet slams shut


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I like elite cans and trims. Their airtight cone style trim is awesome for $2.00.


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

Is Lightolier the only brand of new construction can that has nothing hanging down during drywall? I like that alot. The rim of the inner part fits tighter that way, when you install it later. Is it worth the hassle of using their product? Sometimes. I have been won over by Juno and Halo easy install lures.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Juno all they way. We have used them a bunch and we once did a whole house with their LED line, turned out very nice and didnt draw ****.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I am sure that Lihtolier, juno, Contrast and Halo are great cans. This area is really a Halo haven. 99% of the cans are Halo. I have installed, literally thousands of these and I can't think of one that I had to replace. Recently Halo did have trouble with their 4" cans and AFCI but I think that has been corrected. 

I wired a house 25 years ago with about 150 Lightolier cans and I just went back last week and have to replace a socket. Not a bad track record.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I agree with Dennis Alwon. I install Halo. No issues with them.:thumbsup:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

I just like the way the lightolier looks.

They don't seem to fall apart while your putting them up like Halo does.

IMO Halo has gone with the Walmart/HD mentality and the quality that used to be there just isn't anymore


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> I just like the way the lightolier looks.
> 
> They don't seem to fall apart while your putting them up like Halo does.
> 
> IMO Halo has gone with the Walmart/HD mentality and the quality that used to be there just isn't anymore


They all are probably made in Mexico and come from the same factory.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

Bkessler said:


> I like elite cans and trims. Their airtight cone style trim is awesome for $2.00.


I really like elite trims as long as your sticking with standard colours (white/black) i prefer them over halo trims. Especially when you compare the cost of a halo trim versus an elite trim.

Never used a Elite can myself, we install Halo in 95% of our jobs. Every time the company has tried to save a little money by going cheaper it seems to cost us in time. So every customer gets halo unless they want something better :thumbsup:


----------



## TheElite (May 17, 2011)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Are you guys able to get Contrast stateside? These lights are absolutely my favourite and they are made in Canada with an extensive trim catalog. I put about 55 4" MR16 housings in my parents' house. Yeah 55. They are expensive but the quality is way superior to, say, Halo(which is still better than most garbage). They are made in Canada, just like my other favourite, Eurofase.


I'm actually fiishing up a house right now where we used contrast recessed lighting. They worked out pretty nice. They look nice but they speced square trims which are a pain in the ass to line up straight. 
We did have one transformer go bad but whatever..it happens


----------



## stackappartment (Apr 4, 2010)

Guess im the only one that uses progress can lights. normally p87 for 6 inch with a white step baffle trim.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Halo or Juno. Tend to use Juno more on plaster ceilings or if the homeowner has a lot of cash. Juno trims seem to have something about them that the rich folk like better than Halo.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

TheElite said:


> I'm actually fiishing up a house right now where we used contrast recessed lighting. They worked out pretty nice. They look nice but they speced square trims which are a pain in the ass to line up straight.
> We did have one transformer go bad but whatever..it happens


That's awesome, what kind did you use? 4" new construction, or drywall plate + retrofit housing?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have always used Atlite recessed cans.. specifically A148..(5)" and A149..(6)"..

Cooper bought out the company and have now discontinued the line.. 

I have been using this brand for over (30) years.. loyalty can suck sometimes..

It was mentioned that Lightolier cans will fit the Atlite cap and socket assembly..

I tried it last week and it doesn't work.. soon as you push the can up into the ceiling, the cap falls off..

I had to buy Lightolier housings.. take off the cap.. 1900 box to old whip.. splice in new whip..

It worked just fine.. but now I will here what I did was not "code compliant".. because I altered the fixture.. 110.3B

(B) Installation and Use. Listed or labeled equipment
shall be installed and used in accordance with any instructions
included in the listing or labeling.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> Their airtight cone style trim is awesome for $2.00.


I bet that holds up well over time. :no:


----------



## TheElite (May 17, 2011)

Vintage Sounds said:


> That's awesome, what kind did you use? 4" new construction, or drywall plate + retrofit housing?


The whole house is IC cans, so, as im sure your aware that they come as an IC housing with an old work insert that has a quick connect that connects to the quick connect whip comming from the j-box. It's a pretty nice set-up but a lil time consuming. They were 3 1/2".


----------

